# chipper videos



## Tekko (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello! 

Im looking for videos of old Asplundh and similar chuck n duck type wood chippers but cannot seem to find any. Are there any of these around on this forum ?

Cheers!


----------



## Tekko (Jun 23, 2007)

Nobody ?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 23, 2007)

Hardly any chuck and ducks around Australia, I think they're OHS illegal.


----------



## Tekko (Jun 24, 2007)

Too bad.


----------



## Barry Stumps (Jun 25, 2007)

I have an older 12 inch Asplundh chuck and duck. I have never video taped it but it sure flys through a tree fast. I can keep 4 guys busy pulling limbs to me. May be i can cam cord and learn how to post it for you.


----------



## Tekko (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqOMEQ8Kyog <-- holy crap those C&D chipper are fast as hell!! YIKES!!!!


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 8, 2007)

That is faster then holy crap speed. 

Thats just...well i dont no...

Is it a joke (i know they are that fast)

WOw...what more to say..

Dont get caught on one of those branches


----------

